# NOS MX-Leader photos???



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

try again.....different computer


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*now I'm no expert*

but the only company I've ever known to do such psychedelia on a stem is Cyclart. Is it a Ti Stem?


----------



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

Stem was a NIB Cinelli Grammo Art 120mm x 26mm, yes... titanium.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2006)

It's very nice but you know you're killing ATP .........................


----------



## physasst (Oct 1, 2005)

*Yeah*



toomanybikes said:


> It's very nice but you know you're killing ATP .........................



I think ATP is going to be crying hisself to sleep tonight.....:cryin:


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

You should post them pics in the Official Merckx gallery that has been pushed down a few threads from the main merckx page.

Bike looks great, but would be better if you didn't overly match the color with that blue/red bar tape and the artsy stem.. But if that's what you like, then it's cool too.


----------



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

I thought the tape looked crummy once it was on as well. Didnt want to go white and look like a wanna-be moto. Will re-wrap blue/black or blue in a couple of weeks. Hope to get some on the road photos on Saturday. 20 miles 6000' climbing.....


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Having white tape does not make it more of a "wannabe".. It is just the best match in terms of color and it's pleasing to the eyes. There's no denying that it's a moto bike; after all it's painted in moto colors.

what i am trying to say is, it's a "wannabe" moto bike either way.. might as well make it look the best with white tape 

Just my opinion


----------



## MENTAL FLOSS (Oct 19, 2006)

Agreed......white looks the best.....but i seem to get the tape so dirty and greased up...and the stella tape does not wash well......


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

You can look for those vinyl bar tape that has a slight glossy finish which you can wipe clean it.

I personally prefer Cinelli cork ribbon. Although it does get dirty, but it is the dirty look that I really like. It gives the bike more character and that it has been ridden lots.


----------

